# didn't kobe use to have braids?



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i know he had a minifro before, but having trouble recalling if he had braids or not before.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't think he has ever had braids.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

nope.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I've never seen him with braids.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

nope hes neva had braids


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

NOPE. BALD and FRO. :yes:


----------

